# Nadac



## Dayn741 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi!
Any other NADAC people out there? It's currently my venue of choice. I used to do AKC while I lived in FL, but since I moved to the Midwest AKC trials are "random draw" and I don't like not knowing... Anyways I love NADAC, 6 runs a day... I am a very competitive person and it has helped me "chill" a bit


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I used to love NADAC and entered the trials ahead of AKC trials since the courses are usually fast & fun. There are not very many trials in my area anymore, however, and I do miss them.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I used to run Sammy and Barley in NADAC, but have not done any since I got Mira. We have so much AKC around here I just stick with that venue. We have also been doing some USDAA recently. Have you tried that?

Fun picture!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My girl is NADAC registered, but I have not tried it yet. We have some trials in our state, but none are close enough to not require a hotel.


----------



## Dayn741 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nope no USDAA yet, honestly I'm a little intimidated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I oved Nadac... the games anyway.. We have a couple novice Titles in Tunnelers and Jumpers with weaves?
What a hoot!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Dayn741

I live in the Chicago area and compete with my Golden at the AKC Masters Level (already has MXP and MJP) and it's rare not to get into a trial. I would say 50% of the trials don't even go to a draw. When the trials go to a draw there is normally a small waiting list.
With weekly trials around here for AKC it would be rare that you wouldn't have one to go to.


----------

